
Ask HN: Looking for a tool to find smilar subreddits (posted here some time ago) - xcubic
Some time ago, someone posted about a tool they made to browse the lists of subreddits and similar ones of each.<p>I also saw a blog post explaining how it was done.<p>Does someone remember this?
======
arkitaip
Tool:
[https://anvaka.github.io/sayit/?query=linux](https://anvaka.github.io/sayit/?query=linux)

HN post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18866800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18866800)

